# 2012 Teal Season Video-"Texas Teal" (Video and Pictures)



## DFerg (Jul 19, 2007)

Just finished putting together my first video of the 2012-2013 Season- *"Texas Teal".* Took place over 5 hunts at the Ferguson Ranch in Edna, Texas-- We had more birds down this year than I can ever remember--Thanks to _Mojo281_, _Wingbuster_87_, _Spec-Rig.006_, _AxsBilly_, _NateTxAg_, _Saltaholic_, and _Benelliboss_ for all the awesome shooting action!! Hope y'all enjoy!!

CLICK THIS LINK TO WATCH THE VIDEO--


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

nice job. what are you taking video with?


----------



## DFerg (Jul 19, 2007)

Thanks--4 GoPro Hero 2's, Sony NEX Camcorder, and Cannon 5D Mark II SLR.


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

Cameras everywhere!! Well done Ferg, I can't wait to see what you do with our footage from this year's planned trips!!!!


----------



## Fishaholic (Jan 9, 2005)

Awesome video...


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Ridiculous.


----------



## Brad Beaulieu (May 10, 2006)

Good photos. Nice to see something beside just dead s+#$ on a tailgate. Good work.


----------



## sotx23 (May 4, 2010)

great footage!!!


----------



## RRR Gunrest (Oct 1, 2012)

Speechless...............


----------



## plhsurfer (Jun 28, 2005)

Great video.. what camera are you using?


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2004)

Excellent camera work...great shooting, too!


----------



## N2Fowl (Jan 6, 2011)

Bad to the bone!!!


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

Awesome video!!


----------



## AlvinDucksUnlimited (Jun 7, 2006)

*Vid*

DFerg did a awesome job in representing the crew with this video.

Had fun being part of that. Thanks Dferg. And like Mojo281 said, cant wait to see what you do with our straight green footage we gonna get this year.

Happy Hunting to All!!!


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

Righteous! Good song choice too.


----------



## TildenHunter (Jan 14, 2011)

Very Nice pics David. I used to work for your Dad back in 2007. This is Hunter Blackwell. How is the ranch treating you guys? It is a nice piece of property.


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

That's frickin awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Great job with the video.


----------



## shauntexex (Dec 12, 2007)

You forgot the founder and CEO of PGS! SICKKKKKKK video I agree best one yet that decoying action was unbelievable your camera skills, angles, lighting, music, every thing is starting to be World Class. I cant wait to see what this year brings on our Quest for:clover:


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

Jam up job on the video


----------



## FishingFanatic96 (Jan 5, 2012)

WOW.. Thats an AWESOME video!!


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

Sick


----------



## huntfishtx (Sep 18, 2012)

Awesome footage!! That first picture is awesome


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Oh yeaaaah! That was fun as hell Ferg, I think you deserve a huge round of thanks for putting all of that together. You really took that to another level, a huge benchmark &#8230; ! We'll keep the barrels hot for you, can't wait for the New Year.


----------



## Jbahr (Nov 18, 2006)

Ferg, What hardware and software are you using to edit and mesh the different footage you are getting? I have a couple of GoPro Hero 2's and a Nikon and am looking to do something similar with my footage from last year. There is so much of it and using Windows Movie Maker is just not cutting it. 

Thanks in advance your videos are Killer!

Jbahr


----------



## Logan (Aug 7, 2009)

awesome job...been said a bunch but im just impressed. good luck with the big birds


----------



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

Great video!!! Man Yall guys shoot better than the Duckmen.LOL


----------



## AlvinDucksUnlimited (Jun 7, 2006)

*Shooting*

lol. Thanks from all of us duckchasr, Its fun to see what happens when you get a hardcore group of waterfowlers together and everyone knows their role and when, were, and what to shoot. Makes for some exciting and action packed hunts. Check out Dferg Outdoors other videos, he does a great job at putting footage together..


----------



## Smiling Mallard (Feb 1, 2012)

Thats Awsome!! Probably the best duck hunting video i have seen


----------



## wschorp (Jun 1, 2004)

Great video.
-WS


----------



## shauntexex (Dec 12, 2007)

Thanks guys for the compliments but David made the magic happen. He would literally rather film then shoot most of the time but we always save a few at the end for him. Every time he learns something new, tries different stuff and each video gets better and better. Kind of a trial and error and from the looks of things he got it pretty much figured out. Can't wait for big duck season


----------



## Cable (Jan 29, 2011)

Watched the vid 4 times now. AWESOME!


----------



## shauntexex (Dec 12, 2007)

Matter of fact I would put anyone of us up against any of the duckmen guys shot for shot or anyone else for that matter EXCEPT....... *Spec Rig 007* I swear that guy couldn't hit a jumbo elephant in the azzzz with a boat paddle!:headknock


----------



## cgerace19 (Jul 17, 2008)

I would love to go hunting with you guys, just so that you could make me look like a better shot. LOL!!

That was an amazing video! Great job on the footage. Can't wait to see big duck season.


----------



## DFerg (Jul 19, 2007)

*Thanks*

I really appriciate all the possitive feedback guys and happy it was enjoyed!! Shaun sorry about forgetting to include you--Im glad I was able to put the "CEO" on an amazing teal hunt and let you shoot your 4 birds  :cheers:... and Hunter good to hear from you man- Ranch is looking really good...tons of food for the ducks and we've been seeing record number of birds so far this year!!

Jbhar- Im using Final Cut Pro X, Lightroom, and Adobe Elements-switch to Final Cut and be sure to share with me what you come up with!

Link to my Facebook page if any of you are interested in keeping up with our trips/videos later this season-- www.facebook.com/DfergOutdoors


----------



## Troutfisch (Jun 19, 2005)

Great video, gotta say I'm impressed!

Congrats on your season.


----------



## whaler76 (Aug 12, 2005)

dangit, i was going to use that song on my duck vid for big duck season...nice work bro


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

wow yall had a jam up teal season! awesome video!!


----------



## TildenHunter (Jan 14, 2011)

DFerg said:


> I really appriciate all the possitive feedback guys and happy it was enjoyed!! Shaun sorry about forgetting to include you--Im glad I was able to put the "CEO" on an amazing teal hunt and let you shoot your 4 birds  :cheers:... and Hunter good to hear from you man- Ranch is looking really good...tons of food for the ducks and we've been seeing record number of birds so far this year!!
> 
> Jbhar- Im using Final Cut Pro X, Lightroom, and Adobe Elements-switch to Final Cut and be sure to share with me what you come up with!
> 
> Link to my Facebook page if any of you are interested in keeping up with our trips/videos later this season-- www.facebook.com/DfergOutdoors


Good deal. Please tell your dad I say hello. Video you posted is amazing. Looking forward to more in the future. How are the deer doing down there? There was a heck of a lot of them the couple times your dad took me out there. Beautiful place.


----------



## wing_buster87 (Sep 27, 2008)

Excellent job David! Def the best one.. So far!:fireworks:birthday2


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

I've watched it 8 times now.......Chompin at the bit for big ducks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DFerg (Jul 19, 2007)

Bull Minnow said:


> I've watched it 8 times now.......Chompin at the bit for big ducks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I still watch it at least twice everyday....and each time I do I get more and more excited for the season to start!! I'm glad to hear it does the same thing for you!!


----------



## wing_buster87 (Sep 27, 2008)

24 more days my friend...


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

I'm freaking stoked for big duck season! Come on November 3rd!!

Some cold weather wouldn't hurt...


----------



## papotanic36 (May 22, 2005)

sweet!!


----------



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

I' ll be checking Yall's stuff out during regular season. One time my dad was videoing a great goose hunt meaning the birds wanted in no matter what and me and my 2 buddys could.nt hit $#@#. A flock after flock would sail in right on top of us and we would unload and 1 bird would fall. Finally my dad got fed up because a lot of the birds that drifted off to the side of the spread would come right over him 20-30 yards up. The first time he shot he got a triple I should have been filming him. lol he saved the hunt and brought the bird count up after that.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Ugh... does this mean I have to lose weight? All the **** camera angles will show off all my chins.. lol


----------



## rgregg08 (Jun 3, 2011)

awesome video


----------



## DFerg (Jul 19, 2007)

justinsfa said:


> Ugh... does this mean I have to lose weight? All the **** camera angles will show off all my chins.. lol


I think we all are suffering the same problem here this time of year! haha


----------



## DRDUCK (Oct 12, 2012)

Great video! But if you want to get great video go to sooner outfitters in Stillwater ok! And to rockport to get the best videoing of duck hunting! That's what my old man told me!!!


----------



## wing_buster87 (Sep 27, 2008)

justinsfa said:


> Ugh... does this mean I have to lose weight? All the **** camera angles will show off all my chins.. lol


I know.. I have Praseks and their unbelievable jalop/sausage/cheese Kolaches to thank for mine.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

wing_buster87 said:


> I know.. I have Praseks and their unbelievable jalop/sausage/cheese Kolaches to thank for mine.


They built an ice cream shop right outside of my neighborhood.... One of those ones where you can pile on all the **** that you want and you pay by the ounce.

Its the devil. Went twice yesterday.... haha


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

wing_buster87 said:


> I know.. I have Praseks and their unbelievable jalop/sausage/cheese Kolaches to thank for mine.


WHAT ever fool ... ! You've got like, 2% body fat or something rediculous like that ... !


----------



## wing_buster87 (Sep 27, 2008)

8.5%... But who's counting? 
Not


----------



## shauntexex (Dec 12, 2007)

Time to add a few go pro 3s to the mix boyssss!


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

shauntexex said:


> Time to add a few go pro 3s to the mix boyssss!


 Already ordered!


----------



## DPElite (Apr 28, 2008)

DFerg said:


> Just finished putting together my first video of the 2012-2013 Season- *"Texas Teal".* Took place over 5 hunts at the Ferguson Ranch in Edna, Texas-- We had more birds down this year than I can ever remember--Thanks to _Mojo281_, _Wingbuster_87_, _Spec-Rig.006_, _AxsBilly_, _NateTxAg_, _Saltaholic_, and _Benelliboss_ for all the awesome shooting action!! Hope y'all enjoy!!
> 
> CLICK THIS LINK TO WATCH THE VIDEO--


you are getting 2 thumbs up from me bro......
Awesome video footage and creativity with getting that footage, which is what makes a good video especially with the GoPro's

keep it up and also i just subscribed to your youtube channel


----------



## DFerg (Jul 19, 2007)

DPElite said:


> you are getting 2 thumbs up from me bro......
> Awesome video footage and creativity with getting that footage, which is what makes a good video especially with the GoPro's
> 
> keep it up and also i just subscribed to your youtube channel


Thanks for subscribing DP- If you have Facebook go like my page http://www.facebook.com/dfergoutdoors and I promise to have several more for you to watch this season!


----------



## DPElite (Apr 28, 2008)

DFerg said:


> Thanks for subscribing DP- If you have Facebook go like my page http://www.facebook.com/dfergoutdoors and I promise to have several more for you to watch this season!


just subscribed to your facebook through my girlfriends facebook Stephanie L.


----------



## GTN (Oct 15, 2012)

Thats great


----------

